

Ask HN: How do you get feedback from potential users? - yeti

Hi HN, Anyone recommend any service to get feedback on your site from a sample audience within a target demographic?<p>eg - to test a new product idea or messaging, before we develop it further<p>How do you do it?
======
systemtrigger
I look for places my target demographic congregates and ask the most
thoughtful contributors to help me.

~~~
yeti
thanks, will try that.. actually before wanted to use facebook paid polls, but
found out they discontinued that recently..

